

Money laundering in virtual worlds - mopoke
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/252573,aussie-police-probe-virtual-worlds-for-money-trail.aspx

======
unwind
This, of course, made me think of Cory Doctorow's "For The Win"
(<http://craphound.com/ftw/>). I'm sure it has been going on for quite a
while.

Interesting book, I found myself equally good at seeing both sides of the
story which is always nice.

